# 2nd Annual Spokane Vintage Bicycle Swap & Show



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, last year was a great success so we decided to do it again. Last year we had more than a dozen vendors and over 1000 people walking through. This year we are starting planning earlier so we can get an even better turnout. Vendor spaces are 10.00 and free for everybody else. You can call or email for more info. Jeff @ 509-991-1292 or taylorj@gonzaga.edu


----------



## bud poe (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool!  I didn't hear about it last year but I'll try to make it this time.  I LOVE the flyer, do you have any extras?  I'd love to have one...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have them in 11X17 High quality laser print on heavy photo quality poster board. 2 bucks each and I will have some at the Seattle swap.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 11, 2011)

Swap is only a month away, spaces will be 10x10 for 10.00. Swap will start at 9:am and go until 3m, there will be a bike coral for show bikes and trophies. Around 6m there will be a pub crawl for anybody interested. Please email or call to reserve a swap space. You can pay in advance or pay when you get there. Once again call or email with questions.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 6, 2011)

Swap this Saturday, It's gonna be a good time!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bump. Swap is tomorrow!


----------



## Bikephreak (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys... I hope you enjoy the Dayton. Perfect timing in my life to sell it.


----------



## DDK (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for a great time, Chris and I had a blast.

Daryl.....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that made it to the swap!!! Here are a few pics and if anybody has any to add that would be great because I kinda dropped the ball on the picture taking.\
Morning of the swap.



Afternoon a couple vendors had previous plans.



Bike show coral.



Best in show overall.



Like I said if anybody has more pics please add them.


----------



## JRE (Jun 14, 2011)

Love that Elgin. I'm looking for one to match my wife's bike.


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

oh man I cant believe I missed this!


----------

